
Is it important to code away from work - wolco
I ran across this article with a developer thinking that not coding or learning at home was a good to learn.  Do you think it is important to code&#x2F;learn in your spare time? Does programming only at work make someone a better programmer.  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;jvns.ca&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2017&#x2F;08&#x2F;06&#x2F;learning-at-work&#x2F;
======
adreid
Knowing more ways of tackling more problems makes you a better programmer. The
more difference there is between what you do at home and what you do at work,
the more you will learn. If at work you write C/C++/Java, learn Haskell at
home. If you do GUIs at work, do low level coding at home. (And vice versa, of
course.) Me, I play with SMT solvers at work and I build my own keyboards at
home.

